# Raindrop prelude



## Sonata

Anyone know if this sheet music is in the public domain? It's above my playing ability but I think I'd like to study the score.


----------



## Ravndal

It's probably on IMSLP. Also a much easier piece than it sounds. Im sure you can play the mid section good if you go for it.


----------



## Sonata

Cool, I'll check out IMSLP  thanks for the info and the encouragement!


----------



## Novelette

It's definitely there, I printed it a few weeks ago from there.

Very easy piece, but fun to play. I tend to get carried away with the middle section and play too heavily.


----------



## Sonata

Found the music! It's still beyond me...I'm not playing more than 10 minutes a day right now (though I'll have my piano lesson tomorrow, so that's longer), but I'll definitely bring the music and tell my teacher it's a goal piece!


----------



## Novelette

Don't worry, Sonata. You'll master it faster than you think!


----------



## hreichgott

That is a lovely piece! It's not the easiest of the Preludes, but it is very rewarding to play, and not too difficult once you are accustomed to playing a slower melody that can clearly be heard above a faster accompaniment.

There are octaves involved in the middle section so be careful about your wrist issue.


----------



## Sonata

Thanks for the concern about the wrist  Definitely waiting until I've build a solid foundation of technique before I attempt it


----------



## TwoFourPianist

Good choice! It is a wonderful piece to study, and actually not that difficult. The key signature often puts people off, though. It's also a great piece for performance during the learning process due to the 'rubato' tempo. Slow down, speed up whenever you like (or whenever you've hit a problem) and will still sound fine! (Or at least that's my theory.)


----------



## Novelette

TwoFourPianist said:


> Slow down, speed up whenever you like (or whenever you've hit a problem) and will still sound fine! (Or at least that's my theory.)


Agreed! Now if I can only slow down when I'm playing the middle section. I tend to become excessively exuberant up until the recapitulation, and it sounds awfully silly to drop from ff to p so precipitously.


----------



## hreichgott

Novelette said:


> Agreed! Now if I can only slow down when I'm playing the middle section. I tend to become excessively exuberant up until the recapitulation, and it sounds awfully silly to drop from ff to p so precipitously.


I always liked slowing down just a tiny bit during the repeated thunderclaps. Makes them sound more scary.


----------



## TwoFourPianist

I would feel inclined to speed up during the B section too because of the incessant G# pedal note


----------

